# Train/Slot car combo....



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

*Has anybody tried one of these? I am thinking I might get a set to cannibalize for my layout I am starting next week.*

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9142


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> *Has anybody tried one of these? I am thinking I might get a set to cannibalize for my layout I am starting next week.*
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9142



That looks pretty cool.
Though I think the cars are running to fast. 
And I would need more track for mine. 
I didn't check out what more you could buy to go with it.

I wonder what you get for the quoted price? 
As this is added under the price,

For high-speed fun, there's also a complete racing set with easy to use Dura-Loc(TM) track that snaps together. The 42 x 48" 1.07 x 1.22m layout includes the awesome race/train intersection track where slot cars actually cross the railroad! Two slot cars, two speed controllers, UL-listed power pack and additional accessories round out your racing fun. 

What do you actually get for the 159? Just the train set and track then you got to buy the car set and track??


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Aurora had the RR crossing in the sixties. Before AFX. Model Motoring.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Been wanting to set up something like that for awhile as it was similar to a setup one of my cousins had back in the 60s. Just remember for scale purism's sake that the cars are much closer to S scale than HO. The old Aurora Thunderjets are close but not quite.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Make sure you have adequate collision insurance on those trains and cars, before you start runnin' them hard!


----------



## brad kurtenbach (Jul 16, 2011)

*HO slot car/train crossing*

Posted 01-08-2011 11:18 AM; tjcruiser; Make sure you have adequate collision insurance on those trains and cars, before you start runnin' them hard! 

It can be dangerous when you run slot cars and HO trains together. We scratchbuilt a crossing for one train track (Atlas)/two slot cars (Aurora) on my layout. I told the slot car drivers that if any damage was done to my locomotives, train cars and scenery, they would pay the damages, dearly.


----------

